# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  "أبراج" الإماراتية تسعى لإبرام صفقات بملياري دولار في 2009

## حسان القضاة

قال توم سبيتشلي المدير التنفيذي لشركة أبراج كابيتال للاستثمار في الشركات اليوم الثلاثاء 4-11-2008، إن شركته تتوقع إبرام صفقات بقيمة ملياري دولار في عام 2009، فيما تتطلع

أكثر...

----------

